# Worldmark Why isn't Internet Access Included???



## Tokapeba

I have had my Worldmark membership for about 10 years and am always frustrated when I have to pay for internet access. I was at Bass Lake over the weekend and it looks like Wyndham gets their internet included in their dues. 

Cable tv is included why not internet? I called customer service and they just make up answers. I asked if there was an official policy and they couldn't find one.

Andy


----------



## cotraveller

You can upgrade your WorldMark account to TravelShare for $1,000's of dollars and get free internet access.  Or you can pay $49.95 for a year of internet access without TravelShare.  I chose the $49.95 route.

Why isn't it free for everyone?  The official story is that those that use it should be the ones who pay for it.  If it was free for everyone our dues would have to increase to pay for it.


----------



## ronparise

Tokapeba said:


> I have had my Worldmark membership for about 10 years and am always frustrated when I have to pay for internet access. I was at Bass Lake over the weekend and it looks like Wyndham gets their internet included in their dues.
> 
> Cable tv is included why not internet? I called customer service and they just make up answers. I asked if there was an official policy and they couldn't find one.
> 
> Andy



Of course there is an official policy. And that policy is you pay for internet access. 

I know it doesn't seem fair that at the same resort where some buildings are Wyndham and others are Worldmark the Wyndham owners have internet included and the Worldmark owners have to pay.  But if you compare maintenance fees you would understand


----------



## PassionForTravel

Once I just accepted that I was going to pay $50 per year and just mentally added it to my MF it was no big deal. On the positive side if it was included in the MF an owner with more credits and therefor more stays would end up paying more. This way it's a flat fee even if I own enough credits to stay every night for the whole year.

Ian


----------



## Skipper Scooby

I have an upcoming stay at a Worldmark but I'm not an owner. What's usually the fee for a weeks worth of Internet access? Is it wireless or wired? Is there a charge for more than one laptop/phone? If it is wired, can you hook your personal wireless router to the connection?

Thanks!


----------



## PassionForTravel

For a 10 day visit it's $14.95, it's wireless, and you can have up to 3 devices online at one time.

Ian


----------



## uscav8r

PassionForTravel said:


> For a 10 day visit it's $14.95, it's wireless, and you can have up to 3 devices online at one time.
> 
> Ian



Isn't it notoriously slow? So far I've opted to just use my iPhone as a mobile hotspot, but then again, I haven't had much time or need to surf the internet on vacation!


----------



## cotraveller

Skipper Scooby said:


> I have an upcoming stay at a Worldmark but I'm not an owner. What's usually the fee for a weeks worth of Internet access? Is it wireless or wired? Is there a charge for more than one laptop/phone? If it is wired, can you hook your personal wireless router to the connection?
> 
> Thanks!



The price is $4.95 for 1 day, $15.95 for 10 day, and $49.95 for 1 year.  The 10 day access can be at multiple resorts, but it is 10 consecutive days.  For example, you can't use 7 days one month and the other 3 days a month later.  That price lets you have 2 devices online at the same time.  Adding access for more devices increases the price.  As far as I know it is all wireless now.  https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/news/resortnet2.shtml




uscav8r said:


> Isn't it notoriously slow? So far I've opted to just use my iPhone as a mobile hotspot, but then again, I haven't had much time or need to surf the internet on vacation!



The speed tests I have run have all shown a 1.5 to 2 mbps range.  Plenty fast for email and most internet browsing.  It not an exhaustive sample though, maybe 4 or 5 resorts.


----------



## bbakernbay

*Wyndham Resort at Fairfield Glade*

Wrong location, sorry


----------



## sparty

I chose the 1 year 2 device PLUS the 1 year 3 device upgrade. $100 total cost for 1 year.  I've been happy with it but I have hit the 5 device limit many times.  We frequently travel with 5-7 family members.

I happily pay the $100 because I think it's a poor Worldmark attempt to sell TravelShare. Would much rather pay $100 for internet then pay the TavelShare premium.

To me it looks like if you're not a TravelShare owner, you're capped to 8 devices even if you want to pay more. Has anyone experienced/hit this non-TravelShare 8 device cap?




cotraveller said:


> The price is $4.95 for 1 day, $15.95 for 10 day, and $49.95 for 1 year.  The 10 day access can be at multiple resorts, but it is 10 consecutive days.  For example, you can't use 7 days one month and the other 3 days a month later.  That price lets you have 2 devices online at the same time.  Adding access for more devices increases the price.  As far as I know it is all wireless now.  https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/news/resortnet2.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The speed tests I have run have all shown a 1.5 to 2 mbps range.  Plenty fast for email and most internet browsing.  It not an exhaustive sample though, maybe 4 or 5 resorts.


----------



## troy12n

I realize this is an old thread, i'm looking at booking at a Worldmark location using my Wyndham ownership via Club pass... I've never done this, and one of the questions I had was regarding internet access. My understanding is that Wyndham owners using Club Pass get free wifi. I realize our other VIP benefits won't transfer (except also housekeeping), but though this would. Can anyone verify this? Maybe it would make more sense to ask on the Wyndham forum, but thought I would try here first...


----------



## CO skier

troy12n said:


> My understanding is that Wyndham owners using Club Pass get free wifi.


Yes, and it has nothing to do with Club WYN VIP benefits, because every Club Wyndham owner receives free internet in every unit, even in Club Pass WorldMark units.  Just ask for a Resortnet code at check-in, if it is not offered.


----------



## pedro47

This tread is only seven (7) years old.
Does Worldmark still charge an internet fee in 2021? LOL.


----------



## bizaro86

pedro47 said:


> This tread is only seven (7) years old.
> Does Worldmark still charge an internet fee in 2021? LOL.



Yes. 

There are 2 reasons for this, imo:

1) Wyndham is highly motivated to keep MF expenses low. There is a 5% cap on raises on their management fee is variable depending on the difference between fees and expenses. So adding costs effectively comes out of their pocket. 

2) it gives them something to sell at the sales table, as retail owners (travelshare) have internet included in an extra fee they pay


----------



## Bill4728

We were at a Worldmark in north of Long Beach, Washington a few weeks ago. 

YES it still the same "The price is $4.95 for 1 day, $15.95 for 10 day, and $49.95 for 1 year. "

The $15 for 10 days was for only two devices.  Also at that location, the cell service was so bad the only way to the internet was via the wifi and two devices was really not enough. One for my laptop and needed several for our "e-readers"


----------



## troy12n

Thank you all for clarifying this for me.


----------



## nightnurse613

Since someone brought this up...If I buy the yearly internet and use a Guest Certificate at a WM Club; is it free for my guests?


----------



## geist1223

So long as the Reservation is primarily your name. We have given away many weeks to family and friends and I always give them my WIFI Sign on.


----------



## HudsHut

Thank you for the internet pricing.
I'm planning to buy the annual plan at our next resort.  Is the annual plan limited to two devices?


----------



## sue1947

HudsHut said:


> Thank you for the internet pricing.
> I'm planning to buy the annual plan at our next resort.  Is the annual plan limited to two devices?


yep.  But I think you can pay more for more devices.


----------



## Tacoma

I have to agree that WM's internet needs to get with the times. It's not that I'm against paying but 2 devices for 49.95 annually. These days most people have at least 2 devices with them. Logging out of a device to log in another is a pain. If motel 6 can figure it out I would expect worldmark to be able to figure it out.


----------



## dioxide45

We recently went to Kingstown Reef in Orlando. It is a Worldmark property but there are now two new Club Wyndham buildings which we stayed in. Interestingly when you check in they give you a promo code to use to access the internet as a Club Wyndham guest. So have the resort gets free wifi and the other half has to pay.


----------



## Ty1on

dioxide45 said:


> We recently went to Kingstown Reef in Orlando. It is a Worldmark property but there are now two new Club Wyndham buildings which we stayed in. Interestingly when you check in they give you a promo code to use to access the internet as a Club Wyndham guest. So have the resort gets free wifi and the other half has to pay.



Club Wyndham members pay club fees that go toward RCI fees and also cover wifi.  WorldMark doesn't have club fees.


----------



## Sandy VDH

I have an upcoming stay at Worldmark.  I am bringing my mifi instead.  It is annoying


----------



## Passepartout

Pardon me, but this is the 21st Century. People live in an online world. Do they ask if you are going to use the shower, so they can turn on the water heater for users (and charge extra)? Do they put one of those 'shower caps' over the toilet so they can charge you if they have to take it off so you can use it?

I remember back in the internet's infancy when hotels had dial-up service, so you had to dial a local number and have your own 1200 baud modem, and they charged you for that phone use. Heaven forbid it was long distance to call Compuserve! or Prodigy!

OK. Soap box mode- OFF.

Jim


----------



## Tacoma

Passepartout said:


> Pardon me, but this is the 21st Century. People live in an online world. Do they ask if you are going to use the shower, so they can turn on the water heater for users (and charge extra)? Do they put one of those 'shower caps' over the toilet so they can charge you if they have to take it off so you can use it?
> 
> I remember back in the internet's infancy when hotels had dial-up service, so you had to dial a local number and have your own 1200 baud modem, and they charged you for that phone use. Heaven forbid it was long distance to call Compuserve! or Prodigy!
> 
> OK. Soap box mode- OFF.
> 
> Jim


I agree Jim. Besides a charge for wifi don't you love the resorts that the resort fee is to cover things like the pool. WHy do they think I chose that resort in the first place? Kind of like the new low fee airlines and all of their ridiculous charges.


----------



## geist1223

Because as a Worldmark fees I do not want my MF's to go up to support the Masses.


----------



## rhonda

I'm OK with bringing my own internet.


----------



## Mongoose

I can understand people not wanting to pay for it in their dues if they have their own.  It should probably just be an option you sign up for in your annual dues payment.


----------



## dioxide45

Mongoose said:


> I can understand people not wanting to pay for it in their dues if they have their own.  It should probably just be an option you sign up for in your annual dues payment.


That is kind of what they are doing now, by charging a fee for WiFi. I don't know how practical it would be to charge or not charge for it in annual dues based on a very small portion of people that use their phone as a hotspot. The thing is, they only use their phone or mifi because they would otherwise have to pay at the resort. If it was included, then they would likely just use the free WiFi. This is one reason we won't ever really try to go to Worldmark properties. We work from the unit, two device limit is pathetic. I guess one can add more devices, but still.


----------



## Ty1on

geist1223 said:


> Because as a Worldmark fees I do not want my MF's to go up to support the Masses.



This is it in a nutshell.  WorldMark owners have expressed the desire to keep maintenance fees down, and their board might be the most diligent in the industry in giving owners what they want.


----------



## geist1223

Ty1on said:


> This is it in a nutshell.  WorldMark owners have expressed the desire to keep maintenance fees down, and their board might be the most diligent in the industry in giving owners what they want.



Only in this area and because it is financially beneficial to Wyndham. They do not listen to the owners on number of Wait Lists, GC,  1 Day stays, noon check outs, grouped reservations, etc etc.


----------



## HudsHut

Two devices in 2021 is pathetic, especially when paying for the annual membership.
At first WorldMark said, it was separate so only for those who used wifi, paid for wifi. Well that was a LOOOOOONG time ago. I never use their land line. Let's swap the land line for the wifi.


----------



## Ty1on

geist1223 said:


> Only in this area and because it is financially beneficial to Wyndham. They do not listen to the owners on number of Wait Lists, GC,  1 Day stays, noon check outs, grouped reservations, etc etc.



To be clear, if WM were to offer free wifi, it would be paid for by the resorts and the system-wide maintenance fee rate would reflect it.  With Club Wyndham, wifi is paid out of the Club budget for which annual Club Fees pay.  The specific issues you mention I have no knowledge of, though I do know every system has some degree of disgruntlement over unit turnaround time (Check-out time vs check-in time).

The one day stays are a direct result of labor shortage due to COVID unemployment benefits, and I expect it will be back when they can properly staff for the extra cleans.


----------



## rhonda

dioxide45 said:


> That is kind of what they are doing now, by charging a fee for WiFi. I don't know how practical it would be to charge or not charge for it in annual dues based on a very small portion of people that use their phone as a hotspot. The thing is, they only use their phone or mifi because they would otherwise have to pay at the resort.* If it was included, then they would likely just use the free WiFi. *This is one reason we won't ever really try to go to Worldmark properties. We work from the unit, two device limit is pathetic. I guess one can add more devices, but still.


So ... that describes a good system doesn't it?  

Those who don't want to pay extra will provide their own.
Those who wish for internet from the resort will pay for it.
If Resort WiFi were free the usage/traffic would be heavier as would be the disappointment and potential problems.
Resort WiFi usage/traffic is thus reduced/balanced using a pay-to-play model.


----------



## dioxide45

rhonda said:


> Resort WiFi usage/traffic is thus reduced/balanced using a pay-to-play model.


That could be said for many facets of resort operations though. We don't use the pool but perhaps one or two times in a week. Perhaps they should put in a toll can at the pool gate. What about people that like to take the stairs and not the elevator. Perhaps those utilizing the convenience of the elevator should have to swipe their credit card to use it? Same can be true for the gym or the resort activities. Maybe the people that eat out every meal shouldn't have to pay for the masses using gas grills?


----------



## sue1947

Ty1on said:


> This is it in a nutshell.  WorldMark owners have expressed the desire to keep maintenance fees down, and their board might be the *most diligent in the industry in giving owners what they want.*



Clearly, you have zero knowledge of the WM Board of Directors.  The only thing they are most diligent about is transferring as much money from owner's pockets to Wyndham's.   Worldmark has a 5% cap in MF raises written into the governing documents.  They have consistently raised dues at that level even when their costs went down during the recession.  They then increase and add other fees to make up the difference.  The WM BOD doesn't give a damn about the owners.


----------



## rhonda

dioxide45 said:


> That could be said for many facets of resort operations though. We don't use the pool but perhaps one or two times in a week. Perhaps they should put in a toll can at the pool gate. What about people that like to take the stairs and not the elevator. Perhaps those utilizing the convenience of the elevator should have to swipe their credit card to use it? Same can be true for the gym or the resort activities. Maybe the people that eat out every meal shouldn't have to pay for the masses using gas grills?


Except for the grill (like various kitchen accessories lugged by many) ... it is difficult to bring your own pool, elevator, gym ... ??  
I really don't have a problem lugging my own internet ... or paying the resort, if needed, in places where my mobile connections aren't sufficient.


----------



## EJC

Worldmark has raised their maintenance fees by appx 4-5% a year  for as long as I can remember. Another system where I own—Vacation Internationale—just sent us a notice that dues are not increasing at all for this next year, and the increase for last year was miniscule. VI does not have maid fees anymore ($20 per reservation instead). VI does not charge for internet. Given Worldmark’s consistently raising dues by appx 5% a year, they can well afford to offer free internet. As the years go by, Worldmark feels more and more like a money grab—at least to me it does.


----------

